
Slack Hacks: 14 Ideas for Dev and DevOps Workflows in Slack via AWS, Twilio - jacksonpollock
https://cto.ai/blog/slack-hacks-14-ideas-for-developer-devops-workflows-slack-aws-twilio-lyft/
======
char_noelle
I wouldn't be able to LIVE without the /reminder flow! I used to live in email
and had a few tools that did this and was a power user! But now I work in a
place that is all slack for internal comms so I was excited to port that over!

------
jacksonpollock
"The average company loses more than 20% of its productive power to
organizational drag. Put Slack in the picture though and development teams
using Slack deliver 5% more output overall, with 23% faster time to market,
27% less time needed to test and iterate, and faster identification and
resolution of engineering-related bugs, according to IDC research."

